# Moving this Forum Confused Me...



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I think the forum is in the right spot, but I had gotten so used to it being where it was, it is tough to recall where it is now...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It'll probably be a learning curve for most of us who have been here a while... but it is more logically placed/grouped with other similar forums now.

I just have to keep reminding myself it is here now too!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since I rarely look at the main forum page, I have no idea where most of the forums are in relation to each other, so no problems here.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Since I rarely look at the main forum page, I have no idea where most of the forums are in relation to each other, so no problems here.


Yeah it's funny how everyone uses the forums a little differently. I'm with Stew... I'm here often enough that I just usually just click on New Posts and view whatever's, well, new.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I suppose I should do an alteration of my routine, which is precisely why was confused, since I look at all the forums based on area, and not punching the _New_ button. I may have to start doing that...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ageed, but i am seeing alot of older threads that dissapeared which are now popping back up that I am interested in.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Change for the sake of change is........well...............change....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hitting the "New Posts" button works best for me...I also get to scan and learn from topics of interest I may have missed otherwise.


----------

